
Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maslow%27s_hierarchy_of_needs
======
simonebrunozzi
I've just heard today that - supposedly - Maslow spent a period at Esalem (Big
Sur, California), and there found the inspiration for his work on the hierachy
of needs.

Not sure how true it is, as I couldn't find any source.

